# staghorn algae... ugly stuff... curious about a possible cure



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey guys, I just moved and set up my 30 gallon planted tank, and it's been set up now for about 3 weeks. The plants are finally beginning to mature again and show new growth after loosing a lot of leaves during the move.

Today I glanced in the tank and noticed that my Westeria has a bunch of long dark looking branching strands that I originally though was some sort of fungus, but after researching and looking at photos, I can say without a doubt that it's staghorn algae.

I read there's two big causes for this; too much iron (and I do does the tank once a week with liquid ferts for the plants) and/or a low amount of CO2 (the tank is not CO2 injected, but I do plan on doing so in the future).

So I had two options:

*getting together a CO2 injection system to put in the tank (expensive)
*but I also read that SAE's (not to be confused with chinese algae eaters of course) will consume this stuff!


Can anyone comment on SAE's eating staghorn algae? one of those guys would be a heck of a lot cheaper than CO2 right now!


*pc


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Travis,I found a cheap way to dose pressurised CO2 last night.When I get the cash Im going to do it,but thought you might like to know.Heres the list of supplies needed,and a link to the guide if you are interested.I cant type all this myself,or take credit,just sharing.

3.5 oz to 24 oz Paintball Co2 Tank filled $25 and under.

- Paintball Co2 ASA On/Off Valve 2 Threads (Gauge, Needle Valve inputs) $10 - $60 depending on brand. 

- Paintball Co2 Gauge - $5 - $10 depending on brand.

- Needle Valves (You have several options to choose from) $10 - $20
* Watts A-41 LF 1/8'' x 1/4'' Compression (Homedepot or Lowes)
* Watts A-40 LF 1/8'' x 1/4'' Compression (Homedepot or Lowes)
* Swagelok Needle Valve 1/8'' x 1/8'' Compression (Ebay)
* My Needle Valve1/8'' x 1/4'' (Ask me if interested) (PM Me)

- Co2 Tubing (Part Number SVEB10 sold at Homedepot 10 feet is $2.14)

- Teflon Tape (Homedepot or Lowes/Craft Stores .50 cent - $1.00)

- Check Valve (Aquarium store $1)

- Bubble Counter Optional (Online store prices varies)

- Drop Checker Optional (Online store prices varies)

- A way to diffuse Co2 into your tank whether through a ceramic glass diffuser, hang on filter, canister filter, chop stick, power head, reactor. Prices varies from Free to whatever

Paintball Co2 Injection DIY Setup with Tons of Photos

Would be curious from the CO2 dosers here if they have ever tried this and if so what they thought of it.

Oh yeah and I have read SAE's do indeed eat staghorn algae.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Excel works very well on staghorn. Overdose it a little for a few days and it will kill it.

Bev - with the cost of that list, minus the tank, it seems it would be easier to get a Milwaukee valve and put it on there. The same kind used on standard CO2 tanks. Just requires and adapter to use with a paintball tank. The MA-957 comes with needle valve, bubble counter, and tank and output pressure gauges. Also comes with a solenoid that can be controlled with a timer. Here is a link just to show it Amazon.com: Milwaukee MA957 CO2 Regulator Aqauriumplants.com had them for $90.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

how's Excel in regards to using it with inverts?

I've got a few Ghost shrimp and about a dozen Cherry shrimp in the tank


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

interesting read here: Algae Control With Flourish Excel | Aquariums Life



"Flourish Excel vs Algae

Unfortunately, what makes Flourish Excel an effective algicide is unclear and Seachem is avoiding the question due to Federal regulation. According to what I found online, Flourish Excel appears to be a glutaraldehyde based compound; a disinfectant used for cold sterilization of medical and dental tools, used in tanning hides, and as a chemical preservative. Also according to information found online, glutaraldehyde is toxic to most algae at concentrations of 0.5 – 5.0 ppm. Fortunately, these levels are not harmful to “most” aquatic plants and animals. *Its effect on different forms of algae is variable, being particularly effective on the fur/hair algae and brush algae, but less (though still effective) against the staghorn algae.* (Do you know any others?)"


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It can have an adverse affect on some plants. Crypts, vals, anacharis are the ones it "can" affect. It can be overdone for sure. I've used in my tank with Amanos and didn't loose any that I was aware of. You can also remove the plants and dip them in the Excel or put some in a spray bottle and coat the area. Might be the better way and cheaper.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I'll try the safest route, which is a SAE, maybe a pair of them, and see how things go. If that doesn't seem to do much, I'll try a little Excel... if all else fails, maybe it's time for CO2


----------

